# Detailing World Products of the Year 2010 Results



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*THE DETAILERS OF THE UK AND BEYOND HAVE SPOKEN AND NAMED THEIR FAVOURITE PRODUCTS OF 2010.

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE FOLLOWING MANUFACTURERS:*









See how the voting went for wash products - HERE









See how the voting went for polish products - HERE









See how the voting went for protection products - HERE









See how the voting went for the general detailing products - HERE

___________________________________________

*Thankyou to all who took part in the voting this year, and we will announce the winning members and their prizes later this week.

DW Team*
​


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Well done Dodo, you nealry had a clean sweep. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Nearly dodo, nearly... Bring on next year


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Used and own LP, just need to get my hands on BTBM and SN!

Well Done Dodo for 3 out of 4!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done Dodo, suppose I should do the same as grayfox!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

congrats dodo

out of the 4 products who won, i have three of them 
always a good sign


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well done Dodo, Dom ect. you really do do some of my favourite products. 

I'm hoping to see a standalone glaze from you guys in the next few years! 

BTBM is my ONLY shampoo!  No need for anything else!


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

awesome! I have all 4 of those products - good to know I'm doing something right!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm not a massive fan of the matt finish 303 leaves so I prefer others.

Great product none the less.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well done Dodo Juice. :thumb:

Haven't used the products listed above but I am sure they are as fantastic as the ones I have already used!

Love 303 Aerospace too.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Really well done dodo, you really deserved it with your great products :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Dom, Pj and the rest of the DJ clan.

Well deserved.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done to all and thanks for voting


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you from the whole Dodo crew for all the votes and kind words, we are very honored to have done so well. we have a line up of products being produced and labeled up for launch in the next few weeks, although some delays, and hope that they will be great additions to the Dodo Juice range.

Bring on 2011 and more detailing obsessiveness 8)


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

How many new products? its my birthday in 3 weeks and I want to order myself some goodies?


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

well done to the guys at Dodo!!! definately deserved


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone... pj was good enough to pop in and make a statement as the general excitement of this passed me by as we were at a show at the NEC all weekend and in the days before... we'll try and make sure future products are as well received. 

Thank you especially to all who voted - not just for us - but who got involved with the DW Awards as without your votes it doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

theDodo said:


> we have a line up of products being produced and labeled up for launch in the next few weeks, although some delays, and hope that they will be great additions to the Dodo Juice range.
> 
> Bring on 2011 and more detailing obsessiveness 8)


More money spent already then..............:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

All being well I should be drawing and announcing the 4 prize winners at some point tomorrow (time permitting) .

One winner drawn from each of the 4 voting threads. As most of you voted in more than one poll, if the same person gets drawn again after already winning, then second draw will be done - we want 4 seperate people to win here :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice one dodo crew and nice work to dw


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The prize draw has been done and we have the 4 winners.

Just waiting for another admin to double check the results then I can announce who's won and what they've won :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Viper said:


> The prize draw has been done and we have the 4 winners.
> 
> Just waiting for another admin to double check the results then I can announce who's won and what they've won :thumb:


Jeeps you are like a snake in the grass all ways popping up then disappearing again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

100% win for Dodo Juice then (I know there's 4 catagories, but they were only entered into 3 )

Well done lads


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The winners :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193143


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Dodo Juice looking good....maybe I should buy some.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

well done dodo team


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure you all remember this (DW's 2nd annual product awards), so if you've not seen this new press advert from the guys at Dodo, then here's a quick scan taken from one of the big specialist Porsche magazines:








So you see, our awards do matter, and they are valued by the manufacturers who get their products into the final stages as voted for by all of you :thumb:

2011 will see an even bigger awards with more categories, and as with the previous two, great prizes up for grabs for some lucky members who take part.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, nice wee promo!

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting advert they have in Autocar this week, giving the advantages of BTBM and how much more cost effective (because of the dilution rate) and eco-friendly it is. Nice angle for converting to DJ those people that are not part of the detailing community.:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice spread :thumb:

Looking forward to the 2011 list


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of the best advertising and marketing ever - I love to 'hand made because we can't afford robots' advert, and also, as mentioned above, the new BTBM advert, opening the eyes of the Halfords car cleaning product buying public, to the real cost/value of some of the shampoos they are probably using.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

A lot of people on this forum like nice smelly bright colours then over actual performance? Dodo would be ok if it wasn't so expensive.

I've used lime prime lite, red mist, supernatural shampoo and supernatual wax and soon realised i was just paying for the gimmick rather than anything special.

Supernatural is a decent wax but you can get a lot better for a lot cheaper.

Way overpriced and just not for me but if you like nice smelling stuff you can certainly do no wrong with dodo.

well done on the win anyway


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

Was there not a category for LSP i.e Wax and Sealants. Could this be included this year??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kev Lewis said:


> Was there not a category for LSP i.e Wax and Sealants. Could this be included this year??


'Protection Product of the Year' covers that off I think.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

viperfire said:


> A lot of people on this forum like nice smelly bright colours then over actual performance? Dodo would be ok if it wasn't so expensive.
> 
> I've used lime prime lite, red mist, supernatural shampoo and supernatual wax and soon realised i was just paying for the gimmick rather than anything special.
> 
> ...


That's why there's room in the market for all the manufacturers. We all like different products and finishes and certainly all have different views and opinions.

That's why although I don't agree with your views, others may do, and I respect that.:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw that advert in Top Gear magazine as well - very eye-catching


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> That's why there's room in the market for all the manufacturers. We all like different products and finishes and certainly all have different views and opinions.
> 
> That's why although I don't agree with your views, others may do, and I respect that.:thumb:


like i said they're not bad products just a little overpriced and you can get products the same or better performance for cheaper:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at cost per wash on stuff like shampoos and we're not so expensive.

Other items, like glass cleaners, we will be much more expensive due to hand making in low volumes. However, we will use more expensive ingredients if we can. So the trade off is perhaps fractionally better performance (Clearly Menthol pips many glass cleaners in reports back to us) but at perhaps 30-40% higher price. So if that margin is a) noticeable to you (it may not be) and b) worth the extra money, then that's who we're there for.

Ml per ml I'd like to see a better shampoo than our Supernatural Shampoo though. To say 'same or better performance for cheaper' is something I'd disagree with on many of our products - technically speaking. Whether you want to pay for the difference, or can even notice the difference, is another matter. I agree you can get a 'good' shampoo, or a very good wax (like Collinite) for less money than some of our equivalents. But that does not mean they are the SAME and it does not mean that they are BETTER from a technical point of view


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Your range (especially Supernatural, with the way its going) should probably start being compared to Zymol and Swissvax.

Compare BTBM or SN Shampoo with the SV/Zymol offerings, and their value is more apparent.

Same goes for glass cleaner - look how much SV Cristal costs, and IMO its inferior to Clearly Menthol


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the dodo prices are fine. I've got a big tub/pot of light fantastic and i think it will still be half full when i need to wax my zimmer frame!

I used their shampoo today for the 1st time (can't remember the name but it's blue and a gentle shampoo) and the price of that didnt shock me for the tiny bit i used.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Look at cost per wash on stuff like shampoos and we're not so expensive.
> 
> Other items, like glass cleaners, we will be much more expensive due to hand making in low volumes. However, we will use more expensive ingredients if we can. So the trade off is perhaps fractionally better performance (Clearly Menthol pips many glass cleaners in reports back to us) but at perhaps 30-40% higher price. So if that margin is a) noticeable to you (it may not be) and b) worth the extra money, then that's who we're there for.
> 
> Ml per ml I'd like to see a better shampoo than our Supernatural Shampoo though. To say 'same or better performance for cheaper' is something I'd disagree with on many of our products - technically speaking. Whether you want to pay for the difference, or can even notice the difference, is another matter. I agree you can get a 'good' shampoo, or a very good wax (like Collinite) for less money than some of our equivalents. But that does not mean they are the SAME and it does not mean that they are BETTER from a technical point of view


Ill have to try some clearly menthol as glass is my big annoyance right:thumb: now:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think the Dodo shampoos are that expensive because they are highly concentrated and are very good.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I really like Dodo's juice's products, I've ordered the new supernatural hybrid - I'm sure it will be great :thumb:

Why don't you make a deal with Halfords to get your products in their stores? I'm sick of seeing only Turtlewax, Meguiars and Autoglym on their shelves.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It would be good to see Dodo in Halfords, but I guess getting shelf space isn't easy! I'd imagine they want rock bottom trade prices too

Maybe the Basics of Bling range was made with this in mind though...?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We're not really making products for Halfords customers, we're making products for people like you 

The BoB range is even a bit too specialist, but if anything would work there, it's that. We have been approached three times by Halfords and we would love to have successful products in there one day, but not at the expense of the detailing market or our core customers.

BoB is a simplified range at lower pricing. Good enough for detailing, better than the norm and not outlandish in terms of cost. We have a new 55g clay coming soon priced at 4.95 GBP in the BoB range, and a BoB clay lube that will be at 5.95 GBP inc a 500ml sprayer. So in theory, that's 10.90 GBP for a clay kit, although you could make your own lube with the right shampoo. IIRC the cheapest Megs clay kit with a 55g clay in, costs about 15.95 and the AG and Megs clay kits in Halfords are nearer 20 GBP. Even the Halfords own brand kit only gets near 10 GBP on a BOGOF deal.

So BoB will offer value, more instruction and less confusion - giving it some Halfords appeal.

The real problem with the mass market is that it is very much driven by what the man in the street, knowing nothing about car care but having a car to care for, would choose.

That means a product of convenience (Bug Buster TM cleans bugs, tar, chewing gum, bird lime, tree sap and has a million other uses), with clever 'warranty' or selling claims ('years of protection', 'best ever shine') sold for a cheap price (possibly because active ingredients are highly diluted but then it is engineered to have consumer appeal) in a large container (750ml is good, a litre is better and 5 litres is the daddy!) will always win.

And we just won't do that kind of thing. No interest in it. No factory big enough to make enough mediocre product cheap enough in high enough volumes. No budget for TV ads. It's just not who we are.

That, by necessity, means that we often get marked down by mass market mags reviewing our products because they are so expensive, too confusing and don't do a multitude of things... our Basics shampoo got 3/5 in Auto Express recently because they were testing SHEETING from a shampoo. Guys, it's RESIDUE FREE. It isn't meant to sheet or add gloss! So we get marked down for making a purer product, and the large manufacturers get their validation that silicone and cheap sealants tick the boxes in a shampoo.

Maybe we'll do a BoB 'Protection shampoo' for the people who want a Zip Wax equivalent, and hope to fight it out on cost per wash because it will be more expensive and in a smaller bottle. Until then, the mass market reviews and customer interest will be quite low... but we're happy where we are. Here.

For us, the DW Awards mean more than manufacturer tie ups and royal warrants, because the man in the street knows far less about car care than the average DW member.


----------

